# لـ جميع مهندسي الطرق المواصفات العالمية Aashto



## memo7964 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني مهندسي الطرق 

السلام عليكم 

اي شخص يطلب مواصفه من Aashto يكتب رقم المواصفة او عنوانها وان شاء لله سوف اوفرها له من خلال الموقع

انا في انتظاركم​


----------



## mostafa_anna2000 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي memo 
انا مهندس مدني ارجو منك مواصفات الطرق عامة سواء لاعمال الحفر او الردم او البيس كورس او الاسفلت او الارصفة اي لجميع اعمال الطرق اذا امكن
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
اخوك مصطفي


----------



## امل محمد فارس (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد الاستفسار عن تصميم التقاطعات


----------



## memo7964 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

mostafa_anna2000 قال:


> اخي Memo
> انا مهندس مدني ارجو منك مواصفات الطرق عامة سواء لاعمال الحفر او الردم او البيس كورس او الاسفلت او الارصفة اي لجميع اعمال الطرق اذا امكن
> وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
> اخوك مصطفي


اخي مصطفى 
ما تطلبه ذو حجم كبير جداً غير ممكن تحميله للموقع 
الملف المرفق يوجد به المواصفات السعودية لطرق الزراعية قد تفيذك
ارجو منك ان تحدد المواصفات التي تريدها بتحديد وانشاء لله سوف اوفرها لك 
في انتظار ردك​


----------



## memo7964 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

امل محمد فارس قال:


> اريد الاستفسار عن تصميم التقاطعات


الاخت امل 
بخصوص مواصفات aashto لتصميم التقاطعات سوف يتم تحميلها خلال اليومين القادمين
ام الملف المرفق عبار عن جزء من manual في تصميم الطرق يختص في تصميم التقاطعات​


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## SAB35263 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications, 3rd edition, 2004*

أخي العزيز,

أنا في حاجة ماسة إلى المرجع التالي:

AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications, 3rd edition, 2004,
with 2005 and 2006 Interim Revisions, American Association of
State Highway & Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.


ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عبده العمر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم
أنا بحاجة ماسة و بالسرعة الممكنة لما يعينني في اختيار درجة الطريق(عناصر المقطع العرضي) استناداً إلى غزارة المرور الوسطية اليومية ADT علماً أن التعداد مجرى على مدى ثلاثة أيام فقط و في شهر محدد من العام، أي أنني بحاجة لمرجع يبين عملية التحويل من التعداد الذير اجريته إلى التعداد الوسطي اليومي على مدى العام و من ثم حساب عدد حارات المرور و عرض الجوانب و غيرها من عناصر المقطع العرضي للطريق ( وفق الكود الأمريكي aashto) 
أدامكم الله ووفقكم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا ياغالي


----------



## محمد اسماعيل حكمت (29 نوفمبر 2008)

حبيبي الموصفات العامه للطرق 
اولا: يتكون من طبقه subgrad وهي طبقه ترابيه من مواصفاته فحص الاملائيات قبل الحدل وبعد ذلك يفحص حدل الترابيه وتكون نسبه الحدل الترابيه الناجحه 95% 
ثانيا: طبقه سبيس فحص المواد وفحص سي بي ار والحدل ايضا


----------



## memo7964 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة:
eng:issa
علي محمد الهراامه 
إبراهيم أسامة 
اشكركم على المرور​


----------



## SAB35263 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications, 3rd edition, 2004*

*أخي العزيز,

أنا في حاجة ماسة إلى المرجع التالي:

AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications, 3rd edition, 2004,
with 2005 and 2006 Interim Revisions, American Association of
State Highway & Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.


ولكم جزيل الشكر.*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اريد مواصفة aashto t2 , ومشكور


----------



## memo7964 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

sab35263 قال:


> أخي العزيز,
> 
> أنا في حاجة ماسة إلى المرجع التالي:
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز Sab35263 
للاسف ..................
المواصفه المطلوبة غير متوفره عندي 
ولكن الملفات المرفقه تتكلم عن هده المواصفة المرفقات مقسمة الي اربع اجزاء 
في هذه المشاركة الاجزاء الثلاثة الاولة و الجزء الرابع في المشاركة التاليه​


----------



## memo7964 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الجزء الرابع من المرفقات


----------



## memo7964 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

علي محمد الهراامه قال:


> انا اريد مواصفة aashto t2 , ومشكور



الموصفة المطلوبه AASHTO T 2 هي مطابقة لمواصفة
astm D75 Sampling Aggregate
الملفات المرفقة تحتوي على كلتا الموصفتين​


----------



## wa319747 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحت Aashto T222


----------



## memo7964 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
اسف على تاخيري في الرد و ذلك بسبب ضروفي الشخصية
ارجوا منكم انت تعدروني
في المرفقات المواصفة T 222​


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ودالحله (27 ديسمبر 2008)

:16:مشكــــــــــــــــــور ياهندسه على الموضوع :56:


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي عبدالله رحيم (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## علي جليباوي (7 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز انا بحاجة لان اعرف حسب المواصفات المادة البديلة لمادة الفلر


----------



## مروان السنوسي (8 يناير 2009)

احتاج الى بحت عن التقاطع الدوار (تصميمه - مميزاته - عيوبه ) ارجو منكم المساعدة


----------



## Arar (5 فبراير 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
يعطيك العافية على المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله كل خير

اذا ممكن تبعث لي مواصفات اشتو بخصوص الفحوصات المخبرية في الطرق وكذلك ashtoo geometric design specification for roads.

,وشكرا


----------



## أســامـة الـدعـجـة (5 فبراير 2009)

شــــكـــراً الك على الخدمة


----------



## المنتوش (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا سراج مهندس مدنى فى مجال الطرق واشرف على شركة المانيه فى طريق ساحلى اعادة انشاء فى السابق طريق فرديه اما الان اصبحت الطريق ازدوجيه تحت التنفيد واريد مواصفات تتكلم على الطريق المزدوج هل دات ميول فى نفس الاتجاه ام العكس ام كلهما camber يعنى كل وحده منهم دات ميلين


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (22 أبريل 2009)

*...**مشكور**.................. ...................**مشكور**............ 
....**مشكور.........مشكور.......... ............مشكور.......مشكور**..... 
..**مشكور..... ..........مشكور...... .........مشكور**............... **مشكور**..... 
..**مشكور..... ....................مشكور** ......................... .....**مشكور**..... 
....**مشكور**... ......................... .......................... .....**....................................................................مشكور**....... 
......**مشكور**. ............. **أبوحسن المهندس.... **.**مشكور**..... 
.........**مشكور**............................................. ....... **مشكور**....... 
............ **مشكور............................................. ....مشكور** ...... 
............ ...**مشكور**................... ................**مشكور**......... 
............ ......**مشكور............... ............مشكور**........ 
............ .........**مشكور**............ .......**مشكور**........... 
............ ............**مشكور...........مشكور**................. . 
............. .....................**مشكور** .......................*​


----------



## wa319747 (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (24 أبريل 2009)

لك الشكر والتحية اخ memo7964


----------



## ayman666666 (25 مايو 2009)

لك الشكر والدعاء الخالص مسبقا
هل تستطيع المساعدة فى توفير
aashto bridge maintenance manual
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العباده (25 مايو 2009)

كلمه شكرا قليله ......... جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (29 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد خالد الديب (29 مايو 2009)

اريد معرفة المواصفات الفنية لطبقة الرصف الأخيرة قبل الزفت .هل يجب أن تكون ناعمة أم خشنة


----------



## hassanaki (30 مايو 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك ولكن برجاء ارسال المرفقات مرة اخري لان بعض المواقع لا تفتح بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## fouadk49 (31 مايو 2009)

Pls. I need AASHTO T 224 with many thanks


----------



## أمجدصادق (4 يونيو 2009)

أريد معرفة المدة القصوى لبقاء مادة mc1 قبل وضع الاسفلت


----------



## محمدين علي (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## taleb essia (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة أخوتي المهندسين


----------



## fouadk49 (6 يونيو 2009)

*[email protected]*

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع

رجاء انا بحاجة ماسة الى ِِaashto t224 مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## fouadk49 (6 يونيو 2009)

memo7964 قال:


> اخواني مهندسي الطرق​
> 
> السلام عليكم​
> اي شخص يطلب مواصفه من aashto يكتب رقم المواصفة او عنوانها وان شاء لله سوف اوفرها له من خلال الموقع​
> ...


الرجاء تزويدي ب aashto t 224 مع الشكر الجزيا


----------



## hassanaki (7 يونيو 2009)

*ممكن ترسله لي علي الميل [email protected] لان الروابط لا تعمل وجزاك الله خير*​*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## fouadk49 (7 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء تزويدي ب aashto t224 مع الشكر


----------



## aymanmahmaud (9 يونيو 2009)

Please?I need the file of AASHTO T 230


----------



## محمد خالد الديب (10 يونيو 2009)

المواصفات المطلوبة لإنشاءالطرق من الدرجة الأولى


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل
م.سيف العبادي*​


----------



## صلاح سالم عمر (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ميمو انا اريد مواصفات الاشيتو للطرق ورقم المواصفات هي كالاتي :
(t-(11-27-88-89-90-96-104-780-99-193-191-181-238-239
وشكر لك جزاك الله خيرا.................


----------



## مهندس منير (29 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز
بعد التحية
ان امكن توفير المواصفة aashto 1993 guide to flexible pavement design


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## fouadk49 (21 يوليو 2009)

Pls. I need very urgent AASHTO T- 224 , With many thanks


----------



## kirla_81 (21 يوليو 2009)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود 0000000000


----------



## sherif_rabbaa (15 نوفمبر 2009)

salam aliekom
i need :
*A Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets, 5th Edition 2004*(green book) ISBN:1-56051-263-6
and another one called 
GUIDELINES FOR GEOMETRIC DESIGN OF VERY LOW-VOLUME LOCAL ROADS ISBN: 1-56051-166-4
gazakom allah khayran


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ...معلومات قيمة


----------



## عثمان درار (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم ارغب في المواصفة الاتية 
AASHTO guide specification for fatigue evaluation of existing steel bridge 1993


----------



## mely (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو الرد للافادة 
عندى طريق بطول 177 متر طولى وعرض 8 متر بلاطات خرسانية والمطلوب تنفيذه واكيد مش حيتصب خرسانة مرة واحدة بس كنت عاوز اعرف مواصفات او المساحة المسطحة المطلوبة فى تقسيم الطرق حتى لا يحدث بها شروخ او هبوط


----------



## هادي سعيد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:اطلب منك اَخي العزيز aashtoo القسم الخاص بالمخبر ووو شكراٌ


----------



## lilaj (30 نوفمبر 2009)

prière m'indiquer les sites de la géotechnique routière.
merci beaucoup


----------



## ALI..SS (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## بوابشير (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذه المواضيع والمشاركات المتميزة....واهني جميع اخواني المتميزين بالملتقى واتمنى لهم دوام الصحة والعافية...اخكم بوابشير


----------



## houzaifa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجومنك كريم تفضلك بمدي بمواصفات الاشتوm93


----------



## silverwolf (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..........

أنا بحاجة إلى الدليل الاتي:


AASHTO guide for design of pavement structures 1993 


مع جزيل الشكر.............


----------



## yemen21 (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات واتمنى انزال مواصفات عن اعمال السلامة المرورية


----------



## mostafammy (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## روباطابي (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفي ميزان الحسنات


----------



## روني اوسو (10 أبريل 2010)

superelevation في اشتو مع بعض الشرح منك ان امكن


----------



## albsqlony (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووورين


----------



## alinadi (12 أبريل 2010)

Essalamou alaykoum
to sherif_rabbaa below the link to what you are asking for:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185511.html
salam[]


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## yahya_mia (19 أبريل 2010)

*سلام عليكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجوك انا محتاج المواصفات الخاصه بالميول الجانبيه للطرق وكيفية انهيارها واشكال انهيارها وكفيفيه المعالجه


----------



## هيثم حميدة (20 أبريل 2010)

اخيالكريم نبغى كود اشتو بكل اقسامه اذا سمحت


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (20 أبريل 2010)

أنا في الحياة وديعة وغدا سأمضي عابرا في رحلتي


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز ان امكن كتاب مواصفات الاشتو لاختبارات مواد انشاء الطرق


----------



## حسب الرسول حسن (9 مايو 2010)

الاخ الباشمهندس:
ارجو اترسل لى aashto فى المواد (تربه ـ خرسانة ـ اسفلت ) وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## m_e (17 مايو 2010)

المواصفات العامة للطرق


----------



## serwanothman (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وانا محتاج لهذه المواصفات astm c136


----------



## EsToRa (21 يوليو 2010)

اخي ممكن لتبليط الشوارع بطريقة البرطانية ل aashto واكون ممنون الك بس بالعربي اذا ممكن


----------



## بنهاوى فاضى (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر بغدادي (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز اني بحاجه لموصفة ال aashto لل standard flexible pavement design
وبالسرعة الممكنة...وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نورالبغداديه (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## رجائيحسن (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مطلوب مواصفة فنية " اعمال حفريات طرق + بيس كورس +كركار+ اسفلت + حجر جبهة " ( عربي + انجليزي ) و يفضل ملف وورد ان امكن - تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## الساحق الاول (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 مارس 2011)

حياك الله


----------



## MALIKEBKAISH (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
(I need for aashtoo spesifications nessary research (as PDF


----------



## مهندس عبدالله لطفى (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا فى حاجة ماسة الى كتيب يوضح المواصفات aashto وتصنيف التربة


----------



## haasmhb (23 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز memo بحاجة الى الواصفة aashto m206m الخاصة بفحوصات العبارات الانبوبية


----------



## jasa-77 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو منك مساعدتي في بحث رسالة الماجستير حول أشكال انهيار الطابق الترابي في المناطق الجبلية الوعرة وماهي أسبابها


----------



## كبل (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*
شكررراياهندسةكل من ساهم ومن لم يساهم​


----------



## نبيل جدوع (5 فبراير 2013)

*please i need 
aashto lrfd bridge design specificstions 4th edition 1989 
si unit *​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 فبراير 2013)

*مشكور*​


----------



## teo_is_me (16 مارس 2013)

انا عايز بعد أذنك
A Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets, 6th Edition


----------



## قسور عمار طارق (18 مارس 2013)

الرجاء محتاج ?t301
t49
m320
t307
tp9


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير محتاج super eletion


----------



## homee (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرابع واتمني منكم المواصفات الخاصة باختبارات الاسفلت superpave لوامكن اخي الحبيب للضرورة القصوي


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا وجعلة علم ينتفع بة ليوم القيامة وشفاعة لك يارب


----------



## eng.msayed (29 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ... أريد تصميم العبارات


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

موقع جميل بة ملفات رائعة 

Aashto.pdf - Download


----------



## reemeng (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك ولتعاونك 
انا احتاج افي الاشتو 
AASHTO M156 
M 156: Requirements for mixing plants for hot mixed hot laid bituminous paving materials


محتاجتها في اسرع وقت وشكراا لك


----------



## Pro.Eng.M (4 أبريل 2013)

Thanx


----------



## كبل (15 أبريل 2013)

​الف شكر​


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.sabr (16 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم. انا بحاجة ل test of AASHTO خاصة فى فحوصات box culverts ولك شكر


----------



## thaher (30 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد عبد الكريم (18 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام عيكم 
انا بحاجة ماسة الى المرجع التالي
guide on Safety rest areas for the National system of interstate and defense highway AASHO 1968 NCHPR synthesis of highway Practice no.20


----------



## engtarq (19 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## علاء فاضل (21 مايو 2019)

[h=1]AASHTO Highway Drainage Guide - 4th Ed 2007[/h]الرجاء تنزيل هذا المانوال للاهمية و شكرا مقدما


----------



## حمدي الخولي (13 يونيو 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (13 يونيو 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (20 يونيو 2019)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (22 يونيو 2019)

جزيت خير الجزاء


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عبدو 1 (12 سبتمبر 2019)

جازاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (18 سبتمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (11 أكتوبر 2019)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء​


----------

